# 1964 Schwinn Varsity, correct seat?



## bikecrazy (Feb 9, 2015)

What seat came from the factory on a 1964 Schwinn Varsity with factory drop bars? Mine has a french Ideale seat. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 9, 2015)

Hopefully someone knows the answer to this.


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (Feb 9, 2015)

Sprint Racing Saddle 7080-S


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 9, 2015)

I knew someone knew! Thanks!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 9, 2015)

As pictured above, it's an Ideale made saddle with a Sprint tag and side stamps. It was used on the 64 thru 66 models.


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 9, 2015)

Great info,and that is one sweet bike.


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 9, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> As pictured above, it's an Ideale made saddle with a Sprint tag and side stamps. It was used on the 64 thru 66 models.




Thanks for the info. I didn't know the Sprint was actually made by Ideale, but it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Pantmaker (Feb 9, 2015)

Dang that is a cool green bike.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 9, 2015)

Metacortex said:


> Thanks for the info. I didn't know the Sprint was actually made by Ideale, but it makes perfect sense.




I'm pretty sure the Sprint saddle is a re stamped and tagged Ideale 42 that was used on the 62 models. Here's my NOS 42 that is identical to the Sprint.


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 9, 2015)

Gary that Ideale is in impeccable NOS condition! The Lime Varsity isn't too bad either.  I do see some differences between those specific saddles in that the Sprint has some sort of laminated reinforcement beneath the leather as well as bag loops in the rear.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 9, 2015)

You know Schwinn, they more than likely spec'd out the bag eyelets in their upgrades to the original piece so that they could sell their Sprint tool bags. 

Edit: I wonder if the laminated piece you mentioned was used for only one year or? I have 5 Sprint saddles and I can positively say that the two I brought back from the dead were void of anything on the bottom of the leather.


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 9, 2015)

I hear you on the bag loops, I also have seen how poor they hold up when a bag is actually attached.

I don't have any Sprint saddles personally but I've been looking for a nice one for years and so far every single one I've seen for sale has the laminated underlay or you could see where it had previously been. For example check out the last 5 Sprint saddles that have sold on eBay, each one has (or had) the underlay:


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 9, 2015)

Interesting piece of material. I'll have to check out the saddle on my 64 Terra Cotta. Maybe Brooks should take note on this added structural? piece of material.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Feb 10, 2015)

I've only had two but both had the piece on the bottom.  I've wondered about it myself.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 10, 2015)

Heres a wrench in the gears....my 42 with the bag eyelets and you can see where it had the underlay...


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey Cody! Now *that* one appears to be a duplicate of the Sprint (or vice versa).

Did the Sprint saddles as installed by Schwinn include an Ideale clamp?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 10, 2015)

Metacortex said:


> Hey Cody! Now *that* one appears to be a duplicate of the Sprint (or vice versa).
> 
> *Did the Sprint saddles as installed by Schwinn include an Ideale clamp*?




Yes they did have the Ideale clamp including the shim.


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 10, 2015)

This turned out to be a very interesting thread. Thanks for all the replys.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Feb 10, 2015)

Went and looked at my Sprint saddles and they have/ had (1 has only 1/2 left) the underlayment...


----------

